# Sig Vs. Kimber



## FirePower (Aug 24, 2005)

I have narrowed it down to these two exact pistols that I want for carry. The Sig P220 Carry Elite Two-tone in 45acp and The Kimber CDP II Ultra in 45. They are both about the same price so that means nothing to me. Has anyone on here shot either of these or even both. The kimber is a bit smaller which is appealing to me but the Sig has single double action which is a big one too as I will not carry a 1911 with the hammer back because I am paranoid no matter what anyone says even with thumb safety on. I have a number of other 1911's and other semi autos having no problems with any of them ever in my past especially the 1911's, but I have never owned a sig. Any thoughts.....


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I've had a Sig 226 for 15 years and it's functioned flawlessly. It is still my favorite pistol


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I have shot a number of Kimbers over the past few years. If you love 1911 style pistol they are great shooters and now and then you will find someone who has to send them back in for tuning up or to correct some problems. Check out the Fireing line forum and you will see a current thread of some poor guy who is sending his second kimber in for the second time to get some bugs out. He is not too worried, his first one only took three trips back to the factory to get it reliable. 

Now, I have a P220 that has thousands of rounds through it...Have to admit it is boring, every time I pull the trigger it goes off bang, so far it has never failed to eject and is accurate out of the box. The only thing I do other than clean it is replace the action spring every 5,ooo rounds for 15 dollars. My second sig is a 226..again...the crazy thing just keep on shooting every time I pull the trigger or no matter what ammo I feed it. 

What do I carry and rely on...my Sigs.


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

BarryPatch said:


> I've had a Sig 226 for 15 years and it's functioned flawlessly. It is still my favorite pistol


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)

Get the 220. I carried a 220 for years and it never once had any sort of a malfunction. I own a Kimber as well, not the model you mentioned though. It has never given me any problems either, but, if you are going to use it as a carry pistol and not chamber a round, you are putting yourself at a great disadvantage. Get the one you can feel comfortable with.


----------



## sneakboxer (Oct 28, 2006)

I have not shot either pistol but, I have a SIG 229DAK. I have 1200 rounds down range and it has never failed me. 
And the SIG nite sights are nice too.
Let us know what you get.


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

If you're not going to carry the .45 cocked, then get the Sig.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Both are excellent pistols but I will say I have no experience with Kimber. But I've put thousands and thosands of rounds through two SIG's. number or malfuntions or misfires I had? Zero!

When my dad got his CPL, he took his SIG P226 9mm. At the range for the class, his was the only pistol not to have a misfire or malfunction except for someone who had a 22LR. He said most of them asked what kind of pistol it was.


----------



## kitchue (Sep 25, 2001)

What SgtSabre said. If you do not feel comfortable carrying the 1911 in condition 3 (cocked and locked). Go with the sig.

sean


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

Firepower.. Wow.. I am trying to make the same decion right now. I am looking for a nice Carry gun and cannot decide between one of the Kimber Pro carry Models or the Sig 229. I have shot both guns on two different ocassions now and still cant make up my mind. I have always heard really good things about Kimber but some of the stories posted above are not making me feel "warm and fuzzy" about chosing Kimber over Sig. I will say this... I have rented the Kimber CDP II at Target spoorts in Royal oak and rented the Pro Carry II at Double action in Hazel Park.. Both times I had problems with the gun Jamming up and failing to eject brass properly (one of the casings hit me in the forehead hard enough to leave a red mark). However, I shoot really, really well with the Kimbers.. So much that I impressed the heck outta myslef. Hands down I shot better with them than any other pistol I have ever shot. I have always heard that Kimbers quailty is pretty good so I thought that both these rental guns #1 needed to be cleaned and #2 Had thousands of rounds fired through them. Considering some of the opinions above I am starting to "re-think" my decision.. I really like the Sig but do not shoot half as well with it. HELP!!


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I've been eyeballing a Kimber myself for a while.

My brother in law was a navy seal and he carried a sig. They could choose their personal weapon so I guess I'll have to ask him why he carried a sig now.


----------



## Topshelf (May 24, 2005)

I own a Kimber Gold Match. Never ever had a minutes trouble with it and it shoots like a dream.


----------



## BackStrap (Sep 7, 2001)

I also own a Kimber - it's a custom I SS. I have never had a problem with it and it's always shot well. I just don't use it anymore, so it's currently for sale on consignment at a local gun shop. 

If I ever had the need or desire for another 1911, I'd go with Kimber without hesitation.

No experience with Sig.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

I have fired several Kimbers, and I liked all of them. I talked to some friends at an IDPA match about getting one for use at the matches, and was told that one of the gentlemen shot one regularly in IDPA matches. I spoke with him about his, and he told me he had sold it in and gotten a different pistol. It seemed that his would jam halfway through the match, and never made it through an entire match without malfunctioning. His thought was that the gun was manufactured with such tight tolerances that when you really started putting alot of rounds through it (got dirty), it was prone to jamming. Don't know how true that is, but it made me shy away from purchasing one. I know you may not put a ton of rounds through a gun in a personal defense situation, but I want one that functions flawlessly at the range too, and will instill confidence in me that it will work when needed. They seem like fine shooting pistols, I just don't know if I would want to stake my life on one...


----------

